# Panel Placement Advice



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

I've attached a pic of the layout of the theater. The corner that says laundry is an existing laundry that will have a curtain covering one side as indicated by the blue line. The other side is a solid wall.

Do you think the laundry affects the sound/bass response much?

Would the corner in the laundry be considered the corner of the room for a bass trap?

I'm considering bass traps in the front corners behind the screen and also back corners.

First reflection points will also be treated.

Red are bass traps and Yellow first reflection points.



Any advice would be helpful

Edit: Picture link fixed


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I see no picture.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry link fixed. Try again


----------



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

After reviewing the drawing and your questions, let me offer these comments which I hope will help. The laundry - if separated from the rest of the room by just a curtain - should be considered part of the theater room. The curtain - depending on its heaviness - will provide some absorption of higher frequencies, but should not have much effect on bass waves. An easy experiment is to play a movie or some music with a good combination of upper and lower frequencies and then go into the laundry, pull the curtain shut, stand in the corner and listen. I bet you will hear more bass and less upper frequency sound standing there. If that is the case, then bass trapping would be effective there.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Tukkis said:


> Do you think the laundry affects the sound/bass response much?


Is that area walled in? If so, it probably won't hurt much except maybe for someone in the front row far right. (Having a wall right behind you is not great.)

> Would the corner in the laundry be considered the corner of the room for a bass trap? <

Bass traps do the most good in the outer-most corners. And you need more than just four for a room that size.

--Ethan


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Ethan,

This one solid wall for the laundry which is the one the far right front seat is near. 

What would your recommendations be for a room this size? It's about 40 m^3 or around 1400-1500 ft^3.

I'm thinking of doing some superchunks in the corners floor to ceiling.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Tukkis said:


> What would your recommendations be for a room this size? It's about 40 m^3 or around 1400-1500 ft^3.


As much bass trapping as possible! :jump:

Did you even have to ask? :bigsmile:

--Ethan


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Ethan Winer said:


> As much bass trapping as possible! :jump:
> 
> Did you even have to ask? :bigsmile:
> 
> --Ethan


Hahaha,

I remember reading your posts on the Home Recording bbs and wondering what the **** these acoustic panels were, you were talking about. No one knew much about acoustics those days. And if they did they didn't do anything about it. That was around 6-7 years ago. Good to see more people are taking acoustics more seriously these days.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I've read that you should sit in the listening position and move a mirror along the walls, ceiling, and floor. Where you can see the speakers in the mirror from the sitting position is where you should place acoustic absorbtion material.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The mirror approach addresses 1st reflection points. Two mirrors lets you attack the 2nd reflection points. But you still need to take care of the corners for bass.


----------

